# "There is a ? on you."



## akana

How would you say the following:

Why are you sitting so still?
There's a wasp on me.
_Miksi istut niin liikkumatta?
Minulla on ampiainen. (?)_

Watch out, there's a wasp on your arm.
_Varo, sinun käsivarrella on ampiainen. (käsivarressa?)_


----------



## Spongiformi

"_Miksi istut niin liikkumatta?" _<- Perfect.

"_Minulla on ampiainen." <- _This means you own a wasp (like a pet or in an insect collection, etc).

"_Varo, [sinun] käsivarrella*si* on ampiainen." <- _"_Sinun_" is strictly speaking an optional word here.

_Edit:_ After thinking for a while, I guess you could say _"Minussa on ampiainen"_ as the shortest possible way to indicate you know a wasp landed on you but can't tell exactly where. It does sound a bit strange but ought to be okay. Personally I'd say "_Paidallani/kädelläni/ihollani_ _on ampiainen."  _Or "_Ampiainen laskeutui jonnekin päälleni" _(or something along those lines). Well, considering how much I hate wasps, I'd rather be getting rid of it than talking, but in theory...


----------



## Hakro

Spongiformi said:


> After thinking for a while, I guess you could say _"Minussa on ampiainen"_ as the shortest possible way to indicate you know a wasp landed on you but can't tell exactly where. It does sound a bit strange but ought to be okay. Personally I'd say "_Paidallani/kädelläni/ihollani_ _on ampiainen."  _Or "_Ampiainen laskeutui jonnekin päälleni" _(or something along those lines). Well, considering how much I hate wasps, I'd rather be getting rid of it than talking, but in theory...


If the wasp is on your head (this is what you hate most, I believe) you can't say _"pää*ll*äni on ampiainen" _but _"pää*ss*äni on ampiainen"_ although the insect is not in your head but on it. Right?


----------



## Spongiformi

Yeah, that's what I'd think as well.


----------



## akana

What about _pään päälläni on ampiainen_? It's longer, but I'm curious if it sounds okay?


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> What about _pään päälläni on ampiainen_? It's longer, but I'm curious if it sounds okay?



It should be _pääni päällä on ampiainen_. That sounds perfectly fine.


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Indeed, "pääni päällä on ampiainen" is perfectly fine, but it does sound more like the bee is *flying* above your head. You wouldn't really say that, I think, if the bee were sitting on your head. Like, if a bee has been flying around someone, someone could warn him by saying: "Nyt se on sun pääsi päällä." That would probably mean that the bee was at that moment hovering above the other one.

HTH
S


----------

